# Bliss-Stick Update/Introduction



## Experience Bliss-Stick (Nov 8, 2007)

Greetings and good evening-

Hope that all of you had a good turkey day.

Here is another update on the new Bliss-Stick creekboat with a better picture:
New Bliss-Stick Creeker Preliminary specs are 8'4" and 80 gallons.

And an introduction to the United States Bliss-Stick team:
Team Bliss-Stick United States

In order to get the most up to date information, please make sure to hit the 'like' feature on our facebook page and make sure to keep an eye for our new website.

Our boats can be demoed and purchased at Colorado Kayak Supply.

Thanks!!


----------

